# SV Tech - Weight Change - A word of advice.



## Touringtheworld (Jun 1, 2015)

Before I went on my little jaunt down to Spain I got in touch with SV Tech in Lancashire to increase my GTW on my Mercedes Sprinter MH. Seemed really simple, download a form from their website, fill it in with all your details and fax it back. A few days later an invoice drops though the letterbox. It basically says pay and we will send a new label. I rang to ask whether I needed to send my log book off for amendment. Only to be told that all you get is the label/sticker and to keep the invoice to say it has been changed. The log book can not be altered, that is set in stone.

Well I mentioned my Spanish run in with police and said that they only go with what's on the log book. He just said he will credit and cancel the job.

So my word of advice is if you have a weight upgrade make sure it is both usable in the UK and abroad. 

...... my thoughts turned to the A frame debate - the manufacturers saying it's legal and Spanish doing spot fines for using them. 

I can imagine a Spanish policeman (if he knew was he was talking about) having a field day taking you to a weigh-bridge with your bit of paper and sticker over the original data plate, trying to explain that the log book can't be altered but the blokes in Lancashire said that's ok, all I need is this receipt. 

Only reporting the facts with no malice.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 1, 2015)

Touringtheworld said:


> Before I went on my little jaunt down to Spain I got in touch with SV Tech in Lancashire to increase my GTW on my Mercedes Sprinter MH. Seemed really simple, download a form from their website, fill it in with all your details and fax it back. A few days later an invoice drops though the letterbox. It basically says pay and we will send a new label. I rang to ask whether I needed to send my log book off for amendment. Only to be told that all you get is the label/sticker and to keep the invoice to say it has been changed. The log book can not be altered, that is set in stone.
> 
> Well I mentioned my Spanish run in with police and said that they only go with what's on the log book. He just said he will credit and cancel the job.
> 
> ...



I contacted them late last year and the chap said I would have to send my log book, V5 or whatever it's now called to have it amended ?
Has it recently changed ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 1, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> I contacted them late last year and the chap said I would have to send my log book, V5 or whatever it's now called to have it amended ?
> Has it recently changed ?


I cannot see why it would change, the DVLA are happy for you to tax it as being over 3.5 tonnes for £165pa so they accept it is a Private HGV so surely they change the taxation class on the V5


----------



## vwalan (Jun 1, 2015)

dvla that was do change the log book .
its straight forward send in the proper details and its done.
a frames is different you must be prepared to argue in a spanish court its legal in uk so as a visitor its ok in spain. 
some that challenge them have won . most just pay the fine . 
most are cowards . 
if you donmt want to stand up and fight dont use an aframe . its easy.


----------



## eddyt (Jun 1, 2015)

Touringtheworld said:


> Before I went on my little jaunt down to Spain I got in touch with SV Tech in Lancashire to increase my GTW on my Mercedes Sprinter MH. Seemed really simple, download a form from their website, fill it in with all your details and fax it back. A few days later an invoice drops though the letterbox. It basically says pay and we will send a new label. I rang to ask whether I needed to send my log book off for amendment. Only to be told that all you get is the label/sticker and to keep the invoice to say it has been changed. The log book can not be altered, that is set in stone.
> 
> Well I mentioned my Spanish run in with police and said that they only go with what's on the log book. He just said he will credit and cancel the job.
> 
> ...



 how mutch does it cost


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 1, 2015)

eddyt said:


> how mutch does it cost



I was quoted £260.00 + vat for all weight classes December 2014.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 1, 2015)

eddyt said:


> how mutch does it cost



Copy of email I received from SVTech when I enquired -

Afternoon Steve

Thank you for your email.
The cost of all motorhome uprates is £260+VAT, regardless of weight option.
Should you need confirmation of the weight we can uprate you to, please mark the form as enquiry at the bottom, and one of our engineers will call you to confirm.

Once given the go-ahead, we will invoice you for the uprate. On clearance of payment, we will supply you with a converters plate for the vehicle, along with a declaration sheet, which you will need to sign and post with your logbook to the DVLA.
In the pack you receive from us, there will be a full detailed instruction advising you where and how to fit the plate, and details of which sections of the logbook the registered keeper needs to complete and send to the DVLA.

The DVLA will only deal with the registered keeper, so unfortunately we cannot carry out this exercise on your behalf.

After the DVLA process the request, they will supply you with a new logbook showing the revised revenue weight.
The DVLA are taking about 5 weeks to process this change, and I would recommend you take copies of everything you send to them along with posting the documents recorded delivery.
Since the local offices have closed, they are having horrendous problems tracking paperwork after it arrives.

I hope that covers everything you require and I’ve attached the required conversion form for a motorhome re-rate.

Should you have any queries, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Regards

Gareth
Gareth Marsh
Sales Manager

SvTech Ltd
Chandler House
Talbot Road
Leyland
Lancashire PR25 2ZF
È   +44 (0)1772 621800
* gareth@svtech.co.uk
ü    SvTech - Special Vehicle Technology


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 2, 2015)

The GTW does not alter it is the GVW that gets uprated.

I live 10 minutes from SV Tech and used them last year to uprate my GVW from 3,850 Kgs to 4,100 Kgs.

Because i live so close i called in with my motorhome and they then took all the necessary details off the van.

A new VIN plate sticker is then produced that you put in a convenient place.

Mine went on the drivers side wheel arch as there is no room under the bonnet due to a Peugeot plate and an ALKO plate already being there.

You also get a certificate with the new details on it which you need to copy and send off to the DVLA along with the altered V5.

On the V5 you need to enter the new GVW in section *7.22* and the date of change in section *7.23 *and then sign it in section *8*.

Send both the copy of the new certificate along with the altered V5 to   .............   DVLA. Swansea. SA99 1BA.

Once the V5 comes back you will see that the Revenue Weight in section *Y* has been changed and the new uprated weight now shows there.

Give it a short while and then check the details here   https://www.vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/  and you see the new Revenue Weight.

This isn`t hearsay / i heard that / my mate said or anything like that it is fact as i have done it myself.

I now have a comfortable margin when fully loaded because beforehand i was right on the GVW and a little over on the rear axle.


----------



## lebesset (Jun 2, 2015)

who gives SV tech the authority to uprate the gross weight of your vehicle ?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 2, 2015)

they dont have authority to up plate it . 
you miss read it .
they have the info direct from many manufacturers , they have the facility to alter etc if need be your vehicle . or instruct you what is required . they give you the details in a recognized way that dvla understand . 
dvla upplate it . then you require a new written plate , ie the one sv tec supply . 
there are others but sv tec are the common one for m,homes i have a list of chassis converters for trucks . telephone numbers and names to ask for . these were given to me by dvla years ago. 
i have spoken to a few over the years . 
i found gareth the helpful one . as it was i didnt use them . i ended up telling him what i wanted to do he said yes thats the way . 
i made drawings etc for dvla and they accept it . this was for trucks . 
later i got into down plating for the mini artics . as most would be plating and testing exempt . they used to send a vehicle examiner out to see what i had done . easy log book in post within 3 days . these days i can either go to a testing station or wait longer while things get sent to swansea . its all a farce really . i dont have to do anything to them . just fit a fifth wheel and brakes for the trailer usually air .


----------

